# What is the best store you've been to in Canada for Acoustics?



## jaysfandan (Jan 2, 2009)

the 12th fret is pretty awesome, i'm just wondering if there's any more good one's in Ontario area.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Folkway Music in Guelph is quite nice. It's similar to 12th Fret, but doesn't have as much stock. Well worth the drive to Guelph though.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I used to travel a lot for work, and can safely say that I have visited the majority of music stores in Canada, large town and small. It was always a treat to go through the yellow pages and talk to the locals to find the stores.

The Twelfth Fret certainly is tops, in my book. Not only for selection and presentation, the staff actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

jaysfandan said:


> the 12th fret is pretty awesome, i'm just wondering if there's any more good one's in Ontario area.


Yes.. the 12th fret is probably the best, but "The Arts" on Eagle St. in Newmarket is also pretty good.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Montreal Guitar Show :O. Amaaaaazing, too bad you'd have to get one a 2 year waiting list and be willing to shell out a few grand.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Id agree on the 12th fret, great store.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Another vote for twelfth fret. Great guitars, great repair shop and a good knowledgable staff. Its a little tricky to find for out of towners, but worth the trip.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Not a music store but it's always a pleasure to visit Marc Beneteau in his at home shop in St. Thomas . If all goes well at some point this year I will be having Marc build me a Mini Jumbo built to my specs with arm bevel , top sound hole and a few other extras :smile:
Marc built my OM to my specs in 1999 , hard to believe 10 years has flown by .


----------



## DForbes (Jan 5, 2009)

*Long & McQuade*

The best store I have been in is L&M in Saskatoon. It has a range of high end guitars and entry level. Great selection of Martin, Gibson, Epiphone (incuding some masterbuilts), Seagull, Guild, Taylor, Fender, Art and Luthiery, Norman, Takamine, Yamaha, Ovation....

The store is huge. A great group of staff too. I love visiting there.

D


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

DForbes said:


> The best store I have been in is L&M in Saskatoon. It has a range of high end guitars and entry level. Great selection of Martin, Gibson, Epiphone (incuding some masterbuilts), Seagull, Guild, Taylor, Fender, Art and Luthiery, Norman, Takamine, Yamaha, Ovation....
> 
> The store is huge. A great group of staff too. I love visiting there.
> 
> D


The L&M in Calgary has a lot of guitars too...I would guess in the area of 130 instruments hanging up in the acoustic room...maybe more...


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*The sound of blowing ones own horn!*

The Acoustic Guitar in Calgary, tends to fly under the radar. Bourgeois, Thompson, Wray, JDS, National. and a number of other small boutique brands.

Never less than 40 handmade instruments available for audition from $3K to $20K


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> The Acoustic Guitar in Calgary, tends to fly under the radar. Bourgeois, Thompson, Wray, JDS, National. and a number of other small boutique brands.
> 
> Never less than 40 handmade instruments available for audition from $3K to $20K


You haven't been absent on my screen, especially now that you are stocking Bourgeois! Certainly a nice stock selection, from a variety of top drawer builders.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Niche Marketing*

Thanks for the kind words, Ron.

I run the little shop on the basis that the conventional music stores in the area simply don't know anything about acoustic fretted instruments. The guys have a great understanding of electric guitars drums, keyboards, etc., but wouldn't know a good mandolin if it stood up in their soup.

Thus, I promote great mandolins, ukuleles, banjos (especially clawhammer type) and high-end guitars. It is a tremendous amount of fun.

I can heartily recommend the 12th Fret and Folkways as two great shops in the country. From time to time Mhyres music in Edmonton is worth a visit.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought my D-18 from Mhyres in Edmonton, best service i have experienced while buying anything. Highly recommended. 

Avenue Guitars(Edmonton) has a really good acoustic room, great selection, lots of brands, the only thing i have a problem with is that, you can't touch a guitar unless they get it down for you and then they have to watch you play... its really annoying, store policy.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Rwinder said:


> I bought my D-18 from Mhyres in Edmonton, best service i have experienced while buying anything. Highly recommended.
> 
> Avenue Guitars(Edmonton) has a really good acoustic room, great selection, lots of brands, the only thing i have a problem with is that, you can't touch a guitar unless they get it down for you and then they have to watch you play... its really annoying, store policy.


I used to have to do that too,now i go to the music store so much they pretty much let me play any acoustic i want.Just become a regular and maybe they will trust you more.


----------



## Stuartb (Jan 30, 2009)

The Woodshed in Guelph is one of two guitar stores in Canada to carry Ted Thompson guitars. A western Canadian builder with a lot of talent. 

That gives you two stores to visit, Folkway and The Woodshed. They don't have a whole lot else, but I enjoyed playing three of his guitars when I dropped by. 

Stuart


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Thompson Guitars*

I have several of his guitars in stock - I've been selling them since '99. He may be among the best builders on the planet. 

I maintain that if he promoted his instruments more or if a name player started playing one, the demand would cause the prices to double (or more) very quickly.


----------



## Stuartb (Jan 30, 2009)

Mike 

I did not see you posting, there, 

Had my blinders on,

I have spoken to you a few times on the telephone, and was aware that you were the second store that has some of Ted's guitars. 

Played a maple last year. Nice guitar. Really enjoyed that wood combo. Forget what the top wood was though. 

Don't miss Mike's guitar selection if you are in Calagary!

Stuart


----------



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

Well here`s my take from Ottawa.

The best for service: 
Metro Music on Bank street. This lady is all about service. They don`t have much in the store and they are a dedicated Godin dealer. When I couldn`t make up my mind between a few guitars, she lead me to a sound room and brought in 4 guitars. All different woods. I sat down and started playing one. Then without hardly missing a beat she handed me another one. This went on for a few minutes and it really opened my ears to the differences between Mahogany, Maple, Rosewood and plywood.

*Ottawa Folklore Center on Bank St* is excellent for service but not much selection.

The best for selection: *Steve`s Music on Rideau St*. They have tons of gear and an amazing wall of guitars but their service sucks. I mean it really sucks. They have the best price for strings.

*Lauzon on Wellington:* A smaller selection than Steve`s but excellent service. Problem here is their price. They are expensive but they have excellent quality top end guitars.

The worst: *Intercontinental Music* on Donald St. The owner kicked me out of the store because I wasn`t prepared to buy just yet. I was just pricing out a metronome and trying a couple when he said: "Are you going to buy one?" I answered " Not today, I`m just pricing them out" Then he kicked me out of the store saying something like: "That`s it... get out! You are wasting my time! You come here and get all the information and then you go and buy it somewhere else..." Well, needless to say , I did buy one somewhere else.


----------



## chasacourt (Feb 5, 2009)

rbbambino said:


> Yes.. the 12th fret is probably the best, but "The Arts" on Eagle St. in Newmarket is also pretty good.


I was going to bring up the The Arts in New Market...great store, just great!
I was visiting friends in Uxbridge and was brought to The Arts to check out their guitars and what a cool selection. We went into their "high end" guitar room and there were some great playing axes. My friend bought a Taylor K17ce...gorgeous guitar.
The stafff were excellent to talk to. I'm looking for to going back on my next trip to Ontario this spring. :smile:


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

I went to the Arts a few years ago when I lived in Newmarket...amazing store from what I can remember


----------

